

Ask HN: How to build a community like digitalocean? - curiously

Take a look at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.digitalocean.com&#x2F;community&#x2F;tutorials<p>I want to build a similar community filled with tutorials and a forum.<p>I&#x27;m not too happy with uservoice or groovehq, are there any other alternatives?
======
andrewsomething
We built the DO community site from scratch as there was nothing else out
there that offered the tight integration we wanted between presenting content
and offering a place to ask questions and discuss. Even though it didn't meet
all of our requirements, we're big fans of Discourse. It's a great platform
for hosting discussions.

If you're looking for something that follows the Q&A model, there are quite a
few StackOverflow inspired sites out there:

[http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/2267/stack-
exchange-...](http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/2267/stack-exchange-
clones)

------
atian
Edit:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials)
Clickable because I was to remind myself of the community that DO had but had
to highlight copy and paste.

DigitalOcean pays writers.

1\. Have happy customers who _believe_ and have passion in what you're doing.

2\. Possibly pay them to provide encouragement.

The number 1 point is crucial.

~~~
curiously
im looking for a software for open source app that will let me build a similar
looking community.

I agree with your points tho, happy users and incentivize them.

